# How to enable images on HD 8



## stevej (Jun 25, 2011)

When I check my email on my Fire HD 8 (7th gen) It tells me to "Make sure you enable images!". How do I do that. The email is one I have already looked at on my Apple, its a daily news site. Any help?


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Enabling images is usually a setting in the email program, so check there first. IF that doesn't do it, it may be a browser setting.


----------



## stevej (Jun 25, 2011)

Found out what to do, scroll down to the bottom of email and click on show images and they show up.


----------

